# Absolute relaxation



## danny (Sep 2, 2004)

hey

I have had dp for the best part of 2 years now, and have been on a rollercoaster of ups and downs, good times and bad. I have tried benzo's but had a horrible experience on them, so am now determined to beat this thing 100% drug free.

Over the last 2 months, I have been forcing myself to relax for just 30 mins a day. When i say relax, I dont mean watching the TV relaxing, I mean hardcore relaxing. I lie on my bed, dimly light the room with a coloured lamp I bought, play some extremely relaxing music (nothing with a beat) and burn some essential oils in an evaporator dish. For the first few weeks I still couldnt get dp off my mind whilst lying on the bed, but I have noticed that over the last few days, for those few minutes I am relaxing, I have been actually experiencing what dp free feels like again.

Now I do it for 1 hr a day everyday and actually lookforward to my relaxing time now, and hopefully over time the dp freeness will hover around a little longer each day.

Go on, I dare you to try it, just 30 mins a day of proper, real relaxation, for 2 months, and let me know if its working. Stick with it, i have found a brief salvation from my dp hell.

Let me know how it goes

Dan


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm doing that fairly often. I will burn some yankee candle and play some Eno or Iron and Wine and i'll be virtually dp free. I really do think that this has helped me. I'm doing this + medication though so i'm cheating a bit.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

i was advised to do this a while ago.....i found that yes it helps to lift it but i havent yet had the dp free glimpses  iburn ylang ylang which is suppose to help you relax......it well worth trying it even if you only get abit of temp. releif.


----------



## danny (Sep 2, 2004)

absolutely, i burn lavanda which helps sleep, and this new one i tried called bergamot which helps with anxiety and depression, which pretty much bangs the nail on the head for me


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2005)

I enjoyed reading your post danny.

That relaxtion thing sounds good to me now. Lavender and soft light and a warm bed and a good book. Think i'll try that today.

I used to be able to relax and look forward to time alone, but now it's like I spend all my time alone yet I sorta dread it.


----------

